# duck mount



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

jsut curious how much it would run to get a coot mounted. thanks

mark


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's going to be the same as getting a duck mounted. It all depends on where you get it done. To have someone good do it will set you back at least a couple hundred bucks. If this is a joke you probably don't want to spend that much granted.

Coolest coot mount I've seen done was by Jim Benson of Sportman's Taxidermy in EGF. It was a coot running across water taking off...simply unreal work.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That sounds cool ! :lol:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i was wondering about a wood duck but i thought a coot was funnier.

mark


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

I have mounted a Wood Duck, Golden Eye, Red Head, Bufflehead, each one cost me roughly $150.00. Do your homework. Hope this helps.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Actuall, had a nice mallard mounted for my office for $175 and it is gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I've got a mallard drake sailing in on a piece of driftwood, just gotta get my light hen to match, cost me $250.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

cool thanks guys

mark


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

Jim does awesome work. Certainly worth the extra coin. I have a pintail and a pheasnt done by him and you'd swear they were still alive the way the light glistens off of their eyes. :beer:


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I have been working on getting every U.S. Duck species mounted for my collection. I went to Texas last January and shot a lot of beautiful birds Pintails with 7 inch tails on them, Canvasbacks, Specks, Ringnecks, Mottled, Ross, and Snows and blues.

I came across a website www.roughridergamebirds.com This guy does awesome work just take a look at his gallery some of the birds I shot in Texas are in there. By far the best Taxidermist for the price I have ever come across. He is out of Grand Forks which is even better close to home so I didn't have to send them across the country :wink:


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Save yourslef lots of time and money and do it yourself. Makes you feel good you can do something you proable never though you could do, its not that hard. I have done numberous and they turn out as good ro better than the "so called" pros. Get er done!

Curt


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I just got back from hunting with Jim this morning. He showed me a couple of mounts at his shop that he just got done and they are awesome.


----------



## monkies_butt (Nov 7, 2005)

* Best DUCK Mounting Position *

Need help guys. Im new to the forum. I live in CO and well Im new at this mounting stuff. Ive read around but havent seen enough mounts to know which one is best for me. Can you guys give me your favorite mounting positions and a picture so I can see it is displayed. Thanks..

Steve


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

One of my favorite besides the traditional Resting/Flying mount is the Dead-Hang. You get 1 or 2 Birds and have them mounted against some Barn-wood as if they were just shot and are hanging limp from their feet. A wall-hanger that doesn't stick out two feet from your wall, and you'll have some variety along with life-like mounts. I'll try to find an example picture.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=1742
Heres one


----------

